
Show HN: Functions as a Service (FaaS) on Docker Swarm - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/functions-as-a-service/
======
coderzach
This seems like a really interesting approach. Just don't take it too far or
you'll end up with something like this ;-)
[http://thedailywtf.com/articles/the-inner-json-
effect](http://thedailywtf.com/articles/the-inner-json-effect)

------
_Marak_
If you'd like to experiment with an open-source FaaS server that doesn't
require Docker, I'd suggest checking out:
[https://github.com/stackvana/microcule](https://github.com/stackvana/microcule)

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks for linking out - having looked at the project, the first thing I would
do is to host it in Docker :)

There are some interesting parallels in the examples. One thing which I think
is still too hard is getting HTTPs-style web hooks for AWS events. Any
privately-hosted/hybrid solution would need a way to make that kind of
integration easy.

------
lhnz
It's an interesting idea. Will it scale down to running all of the functions
within a single process though (aka, like a singular monolithic app)?

I admit that I've not done any reading on this, so I am not sure whether I am
thinking about it in the right way.

------
realworldview
I am investigating Variable Assignment as a Service.

Sorry.

